# The fate of Dwarves



## Corvis (Aug 29, 2004)

We all find out that the elves leave middle earth and sail west, but happens to dwarves? How do they disappear? And wahat happens to Hobbits as well, I've been told that they evolve with men.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 29, 2004)

In the Undying Lands where the elves sail to, there is a place called Mandos where the spirits of slain elves go for a time. The Dwarves believe that in the Halls of Mandos there is a special area for them. They also say that the seven Fathers of the Dwarves (one of which was Durin) are actually reborn in their kin. This information comes from _The Silmarillion_, where a lot more information about the Undying Lands and Mandos can be found.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 29, 2004)

You must also bear in mind that such a story is propagated by the Dwarves themselves-they have no certain idea about their fate after death, though that one is probable. Though I wonder what happens to their spirits after the world ends? They seem to be pretty disregarded in that manner, though I remember reading they help re-build the new world. The fate of the Dwarves is left a lot more questionable then that of Men or Elves.

Hobbits, like men, left the circles of the world, to be with the Middle-Earth equivalent of "god": Eru. We do not know much about what takes place when Men 'meet' god, or about what it is like outside the circles of the world.


----------



## Hirila (Aug 29, 2004)

First of all: 
The Elves don't leave ME because they die, they leave ME because there is no place for them there any more. So they leave and go back to the Undying Lands.

And the Dwarves, well, isn't it said in the Hobbit they just stay mainly at Erebor and in the Iron Hills, doing whatever dwarves do in their free time. Making gems and weapons and stuff and dealing with the men of Dale. 

Why shouldn't they do the same after Sauron had been defeated and the elves left ME. What have dwarves got to do with the fate of elves? Nothing, I would guess. 
And as far as it concerns me I think they still live there in those hills. But of course now they have only few dealings with men and, of course, we don't recognise them for dwarves, but for small-grown people.


----------



## Ronaldinho (Aug 31, 2004)

In the Silmarillion chapter 'Of Aule and Yavanna' which details the creation of the Dwarves it states the Dwarvish belief that upon death they too will be called to the Halls of Mandos in Aman where their maker Aule, or as they call him, Mahal, will care for them.


----------

